# my soft cut crease



## LC (May 29, 2010)

products used:

 eyes:

MAC studio stick concealer nc15 as a base 
MAC shadows:
brule (lid and highlight) 
nylon(highlight) 
soba (crease) 
Shadowy Lady (under eye) 
 
MAC powerpoint liner "bountiful brown" 
MAC plushlash in brown 
MAC chromagraphic pencil in nw20 
skin:

MAC face and body foundation c2 
MAC sheer myster powder 
MAC blush "raizen" 
lips:

MAC lip pencil "subculture" 
MAC lipstick "flutterby"


----------



## chrisantiss (May 29, 2010)

beautiful


----------



## queen_kitty (May 29, 2010)

This is gorgeous!  I love how you made your eye shape out of it, the extended liner and the cut crease are done so nicely!  I love the lips too, really pretty! I would love if you did a tutorial on this look!


----------



## Susanne (May 29, 2010)

So soft and pretty!


----------



## ZoZo (May 29, 2010)

So cute!!


----------



## thekatalyst (May 29, 2010)

yes, please do a tut! so gorgeous!


----------



## nunu (May 29, 2010)

Soft and pretty!


----------



## DaniCakes (May 29, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## love_and_hate (May 30, 2010)

I agree, a tutorial would be great.

Very pretty look =)


----------



## blondemafia76 (May 30, 2010)

a tut would be wonderful- such a pretty take on the idea.


----------



## makeuptianna (May 30, 2010)

This is beautiful congrats on ur new bundle of joy!!


----------



## January (May 31, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## divineflygirl (Jul 29, 2010)

This is beautiful. Another look I would like to try! It's amazingly retro, classic and stylish wrapped into one look!


----------



## purelyfabulous (Jul 29, 2010)

your cheek contour makes me smile sooo hard! love it!


----------



## User67 (Jul 29, 2010)

So nice!


----------



## fintia (Jul 29, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## rhondavancouver (Jul 29, 2010)

Nice! You look like you just walked off a runway or something... I've been spotting a lot of cut creases lately!


----------



## TakeNotice (Jul 31, 2010)

awesome awesome!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LC* 

 
_products used:

 eyes:

MAC studio stick concealer nc15 as a base 
MAC shadows:
brule (lid and highlight) 
nylon(highlight) 
soba (crease) 
Shadowy Lady (under eye) 
 
MAC powerpoint liner "bountiful brown" 
MAC plushlash in brown 
MAC chromagraphic pencil in nw20 
skin:

MAC face and body foundation c2 
MAC sheer myster powder 
MAC blush "raizen" 
lips:

MAC lip pencil "subculture" 
MAC lipstick "flutterby" 



















_


----------



## iLLYbiLLy (Jul 31, 2010)

very prettttttttty! you remind me of adrienne bailon a bit.


----------



## k.a.t (Aug 1, 2010)

This..is amazing...

You are awesome! and wow flawless skin


----------



## Lyricallyness (Aug 1, 2010)

awww! Totally Loving this!


----------



## angelica (Aug 2, 2010)

Love it!!


----------



## claralikesguts (Aug 2, 2010)

very egyptian-looking and it suits you perfectly!


----------



## cupcake_x (Aug 3, 2010)

I agree, would love to see a tutorial! It's beautiful.


----------



## katred (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm also voting for a tutorial. I'm always scared to try cut crease looks and this one is just so beautiful and wearable!


----------



## jollystuikie (Aug 6, 2010)

Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## charlotte366 (Aug 6, 2010)

I wore this everyday since you posted it, easy to do and so simpl yet effective, thank you!


----------



## Tobimaru (Aug 6, 2010)

love it!  maybe a Tut??


----------



## LC (Aug 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *charlotte366* 

 
_I wore this everyday since you posted it, easy to do and so simpl yet effective, thank you!_

 
omg, lol! thank you, that's one of the most flattering comments i've ever received


----------



## lechat (Aug 6, 2010)

^who in the world is saying your stuff is photoshopped?


----------



## LC (Aug 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lechat* 

 
_^who in the world is saying your stuff is photoshopped?_

 
a couple girls on makeupalley, who apparently don't think i can see what they write...


----------



## banana1234 (Aug 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LC* 

 
_a couple girls on makeupalley, who apparently don't think i can see what they write..._

 
they're just jealous!


----------



## MsHaight (Aug 6, 2010)

ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS!

You MUST do a tutorial on this look, it is so lovely! You are very talented!


----------



## ILoveMacMakeup (Aug 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *katred* 

 
_I'm also voting for a tutorial. I'm always scared to try cut crease looks and this one is just so beautiful and wearable!_

 
Im going to 2nd this....this look is perfection.


----------



## hannahchristine (Dec 21, 2010)

tutorial please! i need to learn how to do the crease cut looks!


----------



## MAChostage (Dec 28, 2010)

Now this kind of cut crease I'd wear!  Beautiful look!


----------



## leenybeeny (Dec 28, 2010)

wow!  fantastic look!!!


----------



## heidik (Dec 28, 2010)

wow, i would love a tutorial on this look... its beautiful!


----------



## strawberry1 (Jan 11, 2011)

This is beautiful! I wish I could do this look but my eyes are hooded.


----------

